# Help in choosing High End LED TV



## atin (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi

I want to buy a 40-42 inch LED TV, mostly for playing games with my XBox.

Budget:80K

As of now I have two TVs in mind

1) LG 42LE5300 
2) SONY BRAVIA 40" KLV-40EX600

Please advice.

If you have any better model please do let me know.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 30, 2010)

sony is better than LG.. and if ur budget allows go with KDL-40EX710 - 80k
otherwise KLV-40EX600 is a good deal too..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2010)

Y not Samsung....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2010)

go for LG


----------



## atin (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for replies but I am totally confused now.

Could you guys gimme the reason for ur recommendations.

Also does anyone own such a TV.If so please let me know your TV model and how was ur experience with it.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 30, 2010)

m using Samsung LCD.. picture quality is good.. do not run evry format in USB.. and service is poor..

Sony has comparable picture quality..bt strong built.. gr8 sound..

also sony has 100Hz motion flow.. which will give u an edge over other TV in gaming i think..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2010)

Even LG has that feature...i think its called as 'True Motion'....


----------



## atin (Dec 30, 2010)

I think i'll be going with LG

LG 42LE5300 LED LCD TV

Wht do u guys think.

Oh and thanks for replying


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 30, 2010)

gr8 then.. 
n do one thing check out LG 42LE5300 LED LCD TV and sony KLV-40EX600/EX710 in some mall... look at the picture quality and built..after that make a purchase..


----------



## atin (Dec 30, 2010)

Sure thanks for ur help


----------



## abhidev (Dec 31, 2010)

cool all the best...and don't forget to post the pics after u buy it...


----------



## bilallucky (Jan 25, 2011)

I LED tv samsung is best his pixel his resolution and his fantastic shape but use chose from LG and sony then i suggest sony. SONY BRAVIA 40" KLV-40EX600 is always better then LG.


----------

